# To spline or not to spline?



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I'm making up the top for my bench. Is a spline joint, made with a slot cutter the best idea or should I get some other kind of bit?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just my opinion*

The use of a spline or bisquit is more for alignment purposes during glue up than for strength, since the glue bond is stronger than the wood if properly made. If you can use cauls or cross pieces to keep your stock from shifting when gluing up, by all means take the time for those. Gluing up narrow sections to form the wide pieces will minimize shifting.
I was fortunate to have a friend with a 42" wide belt sander to surface the top when I made mine. 38" of hard maple, 7 ft long and 2 1/2" thick is HEAVY! I also used epoxy since it was on hand and free.....:yes: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Is this a work bench or a "for viewing" bench. If work bench, why would you want to use either?

G


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Bill. I normally just butt them together and glue them and sometimes I screw or glue cross pieces underneath. Yes I know that the new glues are actually stronger than wood. I have had great luck with glued pieces never coming apart. But I thought that as a change of pace I would try to do it the "proper" way. I have a miter lock bit that I tried out to join my seams. It didn't work out. I need to try it again but so far I do not like the way it turns out. My surfaces didn't match up and the tounge and groove part of the joint was very sloppy. I need to go find some reading material pertaining to that type of bit to be sure I understand the process.

GeorgeC. Of coarse it is for working. Why would anyone build a bench for "viewing"? Your question makes no sense.:laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

daryl said:


> I'm making up the top for my bench. Is a spline joint, made with a slot cutter the best idea or should I get some other kind of bit?



A slot cutter with a bearing works just fine. I don't use biscuits, but do use splines. A cross grain spline is about the strongest type. You can even use a plywood spline if the fit is good.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Ok, I'll have my top all glued up in the next day or two. How do I attach it?
I figure glueing it to the base will welcome spliting, since the top will be one solid piece. So I guess I will screw it to the base which will allow for expansion. Question is...how do I screw it. I think the word is "kleats". Right word? Right spelling? I'm talking about wood blocks attached to the side rails of the base and then screws through the blocks into the top. The screws into the top will be inserted into slots in the block to allow movement. The other form of kleat, kleet, cleat is a block glued to the underside of the top. This block has a tonge which fits into a gloove in the side rails of the base. 

Anywho, thats my thoughts as far as I have had them. Now, will y'all give me your input on tips and techniques, please?


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Have my bench top all glued up, fastened down and trimmed. Measures 6ft X 27-1/2". I'm already wishing I had made it closer to 3ft wide. But its fine. Boards are flat edge glued. Photo below shows how I attached the top boards to the top frame. I forstnered an oblong hole into 3/4"X3/4" pieces and then after glueing them to the frame I used a 1-1/4" woodscrew with a washer to fasten the top. I currently have 3 attaching points on each side. Plan to add 2 more so top stays put all along length. There will be a oak edging around the perimeter. One end will have 3 drawers, about 1.5ft wide and the othe end will have at least 5 or 6 shallow drawers the same width, for the many small items like rulers, drills, glue gun, squares, pencils, etc, etc. The drawers may be 2 ft deep or I may make them 1ft deep with a matching set on the other side of bench. There will be nearly 2ft of open space between the 2 sets of drawers for a couple shelves for more clutter.
Appreciate any and all comments and suggestions.
Do you think my method of fastening the top will discourage splitting?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

That's disgusting, your workbench looks better that my DR table.......

But to the point. I like splines and sometimes bisquits. They keep things aligned better than just gluing. And splines add more gluing surface. T&G does the same thing.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

There were a couple of places where I did have to do a lot of sanding because of misalignment. I still have quite a bit to do. After I complete this I may build another, since I am now a lot more sure of how I would do some things differant. 
I'm having fun learning though.


----------

